# Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX or not



## DRamsey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey everybody. I've decided to add fat tires to the stable. I'm looking at the Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX, but there seems to have been a lot of problems with the bike? I want a "bullet proof" bike to complement my road biking. I'm considering Kona maybe Specialized. I want a full suspension bike. I'm 6'4" and 240 lbs. 
I like my local bike shop. They offer free lifetime service, but they are an hour away.
Any thoughts?
David


----------



## shammac (Jul 15, 2004)

*Don't even think about it.........*



DRamsey said:


> Hey everybody. I've decided to add fat tires to the stable. I'm looking at the Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX, but there seems to have been a lot of problems with the bike? I want a "bullet proof" bike to complement my road biking. I'm considering Kona maybe Specialized. I want a full suspension bike. I'm 6'4" and 240 lbs.
> I like my local bike shop. They offer free lifetime service, but they are an hour away.
> Any thoughts?
> David


 Not to be down on Trek or anything, because they are a good company who stands behind thier product, but they are NOT for big guys at all. I have broken 2 sugars in 8 months, then 2 cakes in 4 months. First the top tube, followed by the swingarm.They replaced them, but I eventually got sick of it, sold the warranty frame on e-bay, and bought a Turner 5-spot. You will find Turner also makes bigger bikes. I'm 6'6, 240-250, so I have always had problems finding bikes big enough that will last. I couldn't be happier with my 5 spot. Hope this helps.............


----------



## Chutist (Feb 27, 2005)

*I'll second that...not a Clyde bike.*

My main riding buddy broke two of the Sugar swing arms before giving up!  He had to fight to get it warrantied but they did cover it in the end.  He sold the warranty frame and bought an Epic.


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Take a pass on the Cake*

I test rode one this winter, and even if I wasn't 200lbs and 6'2", I suggest you steer clear of that bike (check out the reviews here). There, undoubtably, will be people who love it. However, there are issues with the drive side chainstay protruding out and making a perfect spot for serious chainsuck. In fact, during a 15 minute test, it chainsucked twice. There was paint chips already on the bike prior to the test. This bike was to compliment my DH and SS for regular days and group rides. I ended up going with a used Heck and love that bike dearly.

Go with the SC Heckler, even a used one. You won't regret it.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Big guys need big wheels*

If you are considering a Fisher, the 292 or 293 would be a better way to go. I don't know your budget but you should check out Lenz Sport. They make the Leviathon which may currently be the ultimate big boy FS bike.


----------



## Easy Rider (Aug 4, 2004)

Say no to the Cake, my 260# buddy has about wrenched the rear swingarm off his. The bike shop is trying to get the frame replaced though. Even if they replace it, it's not worth the trouble. Get a reliable bike. I have been riding a Turner Burner with a strong parts spec since I weighed about 285 with no problems.

If I had it do over I would get a 5 inch bike like a 5-spot, Moto-lite, or a Heckler. When you get into the 5" bikes you can get a real "man's fork" like a Pike, Nixon, or Marz AM.


----------



## sepoga (Apr 1, 2013)

My son is asking me for a bike, he is a big guy, but not hardcore, i´m seeing a Gary Fisher Cake DLX 2005 on ebay at a good price but not sure if is worth it, seller looks for 550 + S&H, and looks in good shape... 

Are these are as bad as you mentioned here?


----------

